# 14" Rhom Don't wanna eat :(



## Dr Exum (Nov 6, 2004)

History:

14" Rhom -- eating one or two 31/40 shrimp per day in 200g (4 months)

moved to 120g still eating same maybe a little more.... (2 weeks)

went on vaction for 4 days (had a lady freind stop and feed him after two days gone)

returned to find un-eaten piece of shrimp in tank... changed water water quality fine...

now he just chews it a few times and spits it out... went and got differant food Talipa.. does the same thing....

only thing he will eat are some feeders (which I used to cycle tanks and have had for more than a month) I know they are not a good source of nutrition so lets not go down that road.....

4 days ago added 935 gph powerhead... still won't eat

just tested parameters and they are all in line...

ideas..... has he gone into some sort of fasting mode?


----------



## brutusbeefcake (Dec 8, 2004)

hot damn thats a nice rhom... my 14" peru use to do the same thing... hed eat like a horse most the time- then hed just stop and act uninterested... im sure he'll get hungry again soon?


----------



## Froogle (Mar 15, 2006)

hot dog nice rhom


----------



## Round Head (Sep 26, 2005)

Pound him with large daily water changes until he eats.
Where you're at, you should be able to use straight tap.


----------



## Dr Exum (Nov 6, 2004)

Round Head said:


> Pound him with large daily water changes until he eats.
> Where you're at, you should be able to use straight tap.


helpful advice...........


----------



## rchan11 (May 6, 2004)

Mine does it all the time, probably tired of eating the same stuff day after day. I heard that they do fast from time to time. You might want to consider feeding him squid or fillet, etc.


----------



## Grosse Gurke (Jan 3, 2003)

I think you are feeding him too often....but that is a different subject altogether. My rhom will go on a hunger strike once or twice a year...usually last about a month. But I only feed him every 3 or 4 days anyways.


----------



## Dr Exum (Nov 6, 2004)

rchan11 said:


> I think you are feeding him too often....but that is a different subject altogether. My rhom will go on a hunger strike once or twice a year...usually last about a month. But I only feed him every 3 or 4 days anyways.


i thought so too.... i feed my 10"-12" pygos every 4 days so realisticly could feed this dude every 5-7 days.... but he BEGS for food like a dog...........................

thanx, for the input GG.....

what are you feeding that big fella?


----------



## sccavee (Feb 11, 2003)

Mine does the same thing. Goes a long time (more then a month) without eating. It seems most will do it at some point. I would not worry about it. It will eat when it wants to.


----------



## mass aggression (Apr 13, 2006)

Dr Exum said:


> Pound him with large daily water changes until he eats.
> Where you're at, you should be able to use straight tap.


helpful advice...........
[/quote]

he will eat trust me just throw some feeders in there and when he is in dire need (starving) he will eat, or just switch hsi diet drastically after a few daysd of no food


----------



## kirch24 (Apr 14, 2006)

not sure about that eating but that fish is badass


----------



## Dr Exum (Nov 6, 2004)

maxinout13 said:


> Pound him with large daily water changes until he eats.
> Where you're at, you should be able to use straight tap.


helpful advice...........
[/quote]

he will eat trust me just throw some feeders in there and when he is in dire need (starving) he will eat, or just switch hsi diet drastically after a few daysd of no food
[/quote]

oh he will mawl feeders..... its just the prepared foods


----------



## mass aggression (Apr 13, 2006)

Dr Exum said:


> Pound him with large daily water changes until he eats.
> Where you're at, you should be able to use straight tap.


helpful advice...........
[/quote]

he will eat trust me just throw some feeders in there and when he is in dire need (starving) he will eat, or just switch hsi diet drastically after a few daysd of no food
[/quote]

oh he will mawl feeders..... its just the prepared foods
[/quote]

try some salmon but soak it in luke warm water, or drop some scallops in...works friggen great, i have access to tons of salt water and fresh water fish its great to feed your fish! also huge shrimp u-8's (under 8 per pound)
-nate


----------



## brutusbeefcake (Dec 8, 2004)

Screw feeders with that guy! I wouldnt risk it at all.........


----------



## mass aggression (Apr 13, 2006)

use bigger fish not "feeders" give him a nice big fish like some oscars or something lol koi work!


----------



## Dr Exum (Nov 6, 2004)

maxinout13 said:


> use bigger fish not "feeders" give him a nice big fish like some oscars or something lol koi work!


nice thought but, I'm not even eating $20 meals and I'm not gonna feed my fish one... if any one wants to donate one bring it over.............


----------



## rchan11 (May 6, 2004)

Your rhom likes the thrill to kill. After all, it's their instint.


----------



## kit (Feb 27, 2006)

Ok - this may sound stupid but it works for me and my lil' rhom, Chompy, and i'm a noob at this.

When he doesn't eat and I want him to eat (2 days of starvation and I get worried, Chompy is only 5 inches), I will take a fish fillet and thread a sewing needle through it and tie up the sewing thread to a chopstick ie. Fishing lure. Kinda rock the bait around the fish's mouth or hang the chopstick outside the tank for a while and repeat. My intention is not aggravate Chompy off but only to spark his interest to snap at the bait and eat it, thus relieving me of worries.

Works for me if your worried of your rhom not eating and don't want to spend money on live bait that moves.


----------



## brutusbeefcake (Dec 8, 2004)

kit said:


> Ok - this may sound stupid but it works for me and my lil' rhom, Chompy, and i'm a noob at this.
> 
> When he doesn't eat and I want him to eat (2 days of starvation and I get worried, Chompy is only 5 inches), I will take a fish fillet and thread a sewing needle through it and tie up the sewing thread to a chopstick ie. Fishing lure. Kinda rock the bait around the fish's mouth or hang the chopstick outside the tank for a while and repeat. My intention is not aggravate Chompy off but only to spark his interest to snap at the bait and eat it, thus relieving me of worries.
> 
> Works for me if your worried of your rhom not eating and don't want to spend money on live bait that moves.


you really dont NEED to do that man... 2 days is nothing... actually you really dont even have to feed him everyday-- better for your water too. but to get "worried" after two whole days is rediculous! he'll eat when he wants


----------



## kit (Feb 27, 2006)

Thanks for the tip, although in the end if this method works for Dr.Exum, it's worth doing or others perhaps others can use this idea.

It's obvious that his fish wasn't eating and maybe this could solve the problem. Thanks again.


----------



## Dr Exum (Nov 6, 2004)

i thought i had it figured out... the water was kinda cold... i had a faulty temp gage that had been exposed to direct sunlight daily and it was reading higher than the water was... so i got a new one put it on the other part of the tank cranked up the heat and STILL NOT EATING,,,,

oh well.. patience.... I 'm so anxious for him to get fat...... he looks soooo skinny but i'm gonna let him starve for 5 days and will try him on friday


----------



## Coldfire (Aug 20, 2003)

Nice rhom BTW!! Damn!


----------



## Trystan (Jan 2, 2006)

That is one stellar rhom. Good luck with getting him to eat.

Trystan


----------



## b_ack51 (Feb 11, 2003)

Any updates?

What foods have you tried exactly? I would just mix up his diet. Try one type of food a day until he eats. My rhom some days will eat right away, some days ignore food. Lately I've been busy and only been able to feed the rhom once a week or so, so he grabs food as soon as I drop it in the tank. I mix up his diet with tilapia, silversides, shrimp, cod, catfish, smelt, etc.


----------



## mass aggression (Apr 13, 2006)

i feed my ps every 3-4 days and give em mini meals worms ashrimp scallops etc couple feeders, only 2 times a week they get a crazy feeding and the day befro e the water change,keeps more aggressive and they frenzy like hell by the time they get thier big feeding!

could it be aparasite and the fish is gettin eating from the inside?

and a 15$ meal for your fish ,isnt a waste. ill bring my pygos home filets and whole filtes of salmon,when you get urself a steak,and u feel all good n full aftert words,was that a waste??


----------



## Dr Exum (Nov 6, 2004)

well its been a month and still no significant eating.....

i have tricked im into eating a few small pieces.. I have also fed him 20 or so feeders that were quarintined,,, I just could nto see him starve... I'm gonna add some plants, wood and leave the lights off and I'll have to see what happens.....


----------



## Grosse Gurke (Jan 3, 2003)

Dr Exum said:


> i thought so too.... i feed my 10"-12" pygos every 4 days so realisticly could feed this dude every 5-7 days.... but he BEGS for food like a dog...........................
> 
> thanx, for the input GG.....
> 
> what are you feeding that big fella?


I feed mine catfish filets. And I dont give him food unless he begs for it because I have learned that if I do...he wont touch it.


----------



## Dr Exum (Nov 6, 2004)

Grosse Gurke said:


> i thought so too.... i feed my 10"-12" pygos every 4 days so realisticly could feed this dude every 5-7 days.... but he BEGS for food like a dog...........................
> 
> thanx, for the input GG.....
> 
> what are you feeding that big fella?


I feed mine catfish filets. And I dont give him food unless he begs for it because I have learned that if I do...he wont touch it.
[/quote]

thats the weird thing he begs like he used to... first i thought he did not like the costco frozen shrimp so i changed to talipa... does he want king crab? i'm gonna try some other white fish prolly catfish and maybe some small chx legs.....


----------



## sccavee (Feb 11, 2003)

Mine is getting very picky also. Have you tried adding garlic extract to the food?


----------



## Dr Exum (Nov 6, 2004)

sccavee said:


> Mine is getting very picky also. Have you tried adding garlic extract to the food?


can you give me a brand name? ... or just what ever is in the grocery store? is there an amount? I have garlic powder...









he chews the food and then spits it out.......


----------



## sccavee (Feb 11, 2003)

I am going to try liquid garlic extract from the grocery store. Just put a few drops on. Many SW people use it to get picky fish to eat.


----------



## Dr Exum (Nov 6, 2004)

update: I tried the silversides and he is eating them









hopefully he is out of his funk... I want to see him get PHAT!


----------



## brutusbeefcake (Dec 8, 2004)

awesome! we all want to see him get fat!!!


----------



## Winkyee (Feb 17, 2003)

I pulled this post from here-->> Fish wont eat? 
It might be worth a try if changing presentation hasn't worked.
Pete



therizman1 said:


> So as some of you know about a month or so ago I got four Geryi from Piranha King (Wes). Well up till last night they had eaten half of a shrimp and one piece of catfish (by piece I mean one .5"x.5" chunk). So they had basically eaten nothing for a month and showed no sign of even being interested in food. When I had gotten my sanchezi about 4 months ago and he wouldnt eat, I read that *Seachems Galic Guard * enticed fish to eat food when nothing else would. You basically just put the food in a dish and put a little of this garlic stuff on it, let it soak in for a minute and then throw the food in the tank. Last night my Geryi chowed down two shrimp and tonight they just chowed down on 5 and had them all gone within two minutes. I can be happier with this stuff. So if your fish is being finicky about eating, its worth a try, I got mine for $9 from LFS, but I am sure it is cheaper online. I know a lot of saltwater people use this same thing and they always seem to be way ahead of freshwater people in all aspects of the hobby for whatever reason.


----------



## brutusbeefcake (Dec 8, 2004)

hows your big guy doin winky?^


----------



## Winkyee (Feb 17, 2003)

TheGame said:


> hows your big guy doin winky?^


Good thanks,
Pics up later.


----------



## chomp chomp (Oct 28, 2003)

I have noticed that my Rhom will stop eating while it is sheding teeth.. your rhom may have all of his chomppers back by now but next time it goes on strike look for some missing teeth. just an idea...


----------



## Dr Exum (Nov 6, 2004)

ttt

now does not care for the Silversides... only wants live food.....

I have tried everything mentioned..

in addition:

Hamburger
Chicken
Crab
Halibut
cod 
catfish 
talipia
shrimp
and i think thats about it..

I almost bought some frozen saltwater fish food but.. don't care to waste anymore cash on him...


----------



## welsher7 (Jul 29, 2005)

try the threading the food and placing it in front of the powerhead so it moves around in the current. or just wait him out.


----------



## chomp chomp (Oct 28, 2003)

my rhom is also becomeing more and more picky..

His faviorite foods of the past are just left untouched. He seems to snap out of if for a while then gets picky again. I am going to try the garic guard to see if that helps him at all.


----------



## P boost (Sep 17, 2006)

chomp chomp said:


> my rhom is also becomeing more and more picky..
> 
> His faviorite foods of the past are just left untouched. He seems to snap out of if for a while then gets picky again. I am going to try the garic guard to see if that helps him at all.


My Mac wouldn't not eat one time for almost 2 weeks i was getting a little worried so i used a chip clip tied to a small wire and put a piece of smelt on there and moved it around 2 seconds later wammo he tore it up.......


----------



## Dr Exum (Nov 6, 2004)

chomp chomp said:


> my rhom is also becomeing more and more picky..
> 
> His faviorite foods of the past are just left untouched. He seems to snap out of if for a while then gets picky again. I am going to try the garic guard to see if that helps him at all.


i need to find this garlic... he eats but leaves food behind....


----------



## Malok (Mar 26, 2006)

my first thought was starve him but seems that failed

i second the string method.


----------



## Winkyee (Feb 17, 2003)

I'd take the powerhead out and try again in a few days.
Thherizman1 used the garlic stuff for geryi and it worked well too.
What kind of filtration is on the tank now?


----------



## bobz (Mar 9, 2006)

Did you say you fed him hamburger?

Bobz


----------



## Dr Exum (Nov 6, 2004)

Winkyee said:


> Did you say you fed him hamburger?
> 
> Bobz


yep or tried


----------



## bobz (Mar 9, 2006)

I dont reallly think hamburger was the best choice of food...its really fatty and all i dont think their digestive systems can cope with it.

Just a thought

Bobz


----------



## a-ronn (Jun 12, 2006)

Hahaha i hope ur jokeing about the buger do you not have any common sence these fish are not people. Lucky he didnt eat prob would have killed your fish


----------



## Dr Exum (Nov 6, 2004)

bobz said:


> Hahaha i hope ur jokeing about the buger do you not have any common sence these fish are not people. Lucky he didnt eat prob would have killed your fish


nope... it was raw meat... about a 1" ball...

i think he could use the fat he's kinda skinny...

and lets leave out these types of comments as they are not helpful to my problem


----------



## bobz (Mar 9, 2006)

They could be helpful as any clues could help us find out why your fish isnt eating...

Bobz


----------



## Dr Exum (Nov 6, 2004)

any ideas on cheap live food? I was thinking mice... but guess they are too high in fat.....

i was considering going fishing....

not sure if that will be cheaper by the time i factor in my time/gas

feeding about 20-30 lg feeders per wek @ $.25 per feeder... is about $30 per month to feed one fish....









Ideas?

what about some worms?

earthworms?

ish.... can I get them outta my yard?


----------



## odyssey (May 30, 2006)

earthworms are grea for piranhas, high in protein low in fat, if you dig them up from u yard they are fine unless u use pesticides. i just spray the grass with a hose and rake and they all worm out. i just rinse them under water and they stay alive a long time and the worming around is attractive to fish. they can bury in the gravel and live for a long time. i have found one from 2 weeks ago still alive but it sparks the p's interest and they forage for food more frequently. also when i weaned my piranhas onto cod fillet i couldnt get them to eat so i crushed 1 clove of garlic into a cup of warm water and defrosted the fillet in it. then i rinsed quickly and it still hummed of garlic. it didnt hit the bottom and they havnt stopped eating it since.


----------



## RB 32 (Mar 2, 2005)

Did you ever try SMELT ......I bet it will eat if you offer it SMELT.


----------



## Dr Exum (Nov 6, 2004)

RB 32 said:


> Did you ever try SMELT ......I bet it will eat if you offer it SMELT.


i cannot find it..........

yea they burrowed down into the gravel... that was gonna be my next question

i'm gonna try big 5 or some grocery store for worms


----------



## Round Head (Sep 26, 2005)

Have you tried salmon?
You can get a fillet with the skin then slice them down into finger size. What you want are long finger size pieces with the skin on one side and the meat on the other side. You can then wrap up individual portions of two or three pieces and freeze them. This way you can take one portion out on feeding day and keep the rest in the freezer. The good thing about salmon is that we should have them in the store all year round. If not, I can give you some if you can't find any in the store.
Your rhom will probably not touch it so what you need to do is to wait until he is very hungry and then toss one goldfish and a piece of salmon in at the same time. 
With the goldfish in there, it may intice him to also eat the salmon.
When he eats the goldfish and not the salmon, just take the salmon out half an hour later. 
Do this every time until he eats the salmon but don't give him more than one goldfish per weaning day. And once he gobbles up the salmon, your problem is solved. Which mean don't ever give him a goldfish again. 
But if he only eats the goldfish and not even touch the salmon for more than 10 sessions, then you should try to give him something more challenging like white clouds so that he will have a harder time catching them. But you should also make the salmon available with the white clouds. In a weaning process, what you want is for him to be hungry and desperate while having an easier alternative available. 
Also there should be a few local lakes and ponds near your place.
If you decide to catch some fish, just bring a cooler and a battery powered airpump to keep your catch alife. But salmon should be his primary diet, not live food.
So when he accepts salmon, you can also try cod and other fish. 
Smelt is awesome but the last couple of years, our Columbia river smelt were not much in numbers.
Lets home next year is the year for smelt.

Good luck bro.


----------



## RB 32 (Mar 2, 2005)

It sucks that you can't get smelt..look harder I guess...but I can almost guarantee you 100% that if you offer it smelt it will eat...


----------



## Dr Exum (Nov 6, 2004)

RB 32 said:


> It sucks that you can't get smelt..look harder I guess...but I can almost guarantee you 100% that if you offer it smelt it will eat...


i'm gonna look today for the smelt and try the salmon. I put a piece of shrimp in a tupperware with a garlic clove yesterday i'm gonna try that this am


----------



## Round Head (Sep 26, 2005)

Dr Exum said:


> It sucks that you can't get smelt..look harder I guess...but I can almost guarantee you 100% that if you offer it smelt it will eat...


i'm gonna look today for the smelt and try the salmon. I put a piece of shrimp in a tupperware with a garlic clove yesterday i'm gonna try that this am
[/quote]

You are not going to find any smelt bro.
My friend will pay $20.00 per pound if there is any around. 
He use them for sturgeon bait but they are hard to come by this year.
What you will most likely find is the salt water smelt and they are not as "Delicious" as the Columbia River kind.

Good luck.


----------



## Dr Exum (Nov 6, 2004)

86 the smelt idea....

I found 2lb. 51-60 shrimp at albertsons for $6 per bag .. I got 20#'s for $60.00

gonna get some more feeders and some salmon this week


----------



## Canso (Jun 19, 2005)

mine also loves Salmon.

A fishing store would have herring, anchovies, worms ect.
or even gas stations around here have worms for fishing.
good luck


----------



## RB 32 (Mar 2, 2005)

Salmon is Great!


----------



## cueball (May 24, 2005)

hey you got a head on pic?i wanta see what you call thin??? my fish is being a butt nugget to he has barely ate in 3 weeks hes even got 30 cons livin with him and a sucker fish too,,,


----------



## Dr. Giggles (Oct 18, 2003)

Hey, just a thought I'm wondering who the hell brought up a thread from June, and it turned out to be you :laugh: anyways, when he poops is it a white stringy poop. This may be the cause if thats the case and if it is treat for Hexamita. Just throwing it out there man.


----------



## Dr Exum (Nov 6, 2004)

Dr. Giggles said:


> Hey, just a thought I'm wondering who the hell brought up a thread from June, and it turned out to be you :laugh: anyways, when he poops is it a white stringy poop. This may be the cause if thats the case and if it is treat for Hexamita. Just throwing it out there man.


funny were are talking about poop, thats my speciality... Gastroenterology

nah... poop is brown and chuncky.....

i will look for a head shot...

btw garlic and gold fish = not work... will try salmon tomarrow or thur..

thank you every one


----------



## bob351 (Oct 23, 2005)

this honestly sucks these big rhoms are so unpredictable my fish wont stop eating day in day out, if he eats live i would just try to find a cheap source of live and set up a feeder tank and start gutloading htem with vitamins and such :nod: good luck







hows he looking lately anyways real skinny


----------



## RB 32 (Mar 2, 2005)

Is it real skinny???


----------



## Dr Exum (Nov 6, 2004)

bob351 said:


> this honestly sucks these big rhoms are so unpredictable my fish wont stop eating day in day out, if he eats live i would just try to find a cheap source of live and set up a feeder tank and start gutloading htem with vitamins and such :nod: good luck
> 
> 
> 
> ...


He is not skinny, but not fat either. I will not let it go that far . He is at a healthy weight. I'll try to get some pics


----------



## Dr Exum (Nov 6, 2004)

I found some SMELT !!!!

and he ate it!!!!
















they are about 5" long and 1" wide and he wolfed it down whole.....


----------



## RB 32 (Mar 2, 2005)

Dr Exum said:


> I found some SMELT !!!!
> 
> and he ate it!!!!
> 
> ...


Good to hear that!


----------



## P boost (Sep 17, 2006)

Is tha bad boy eating yet and i can't wait to see soem pictures of him!


----------



## Dr Exum (Nov 6, 2004)

P boost said:


> Is tha bad boy eating yet and i can't wait to see soem pictures of him!


yea, he always eats but not what I want.

Recently he would only eat live foods, before that only silversides.

he ate a whole smelt. he just wolfed it down whole...

I need a new light bulb before I can get new pics....


----------



## joey'd (Oct 26, 2005)

im hungry what you got for me


----------



## Dr Exum (Nov 6, 2004)

joey said:


> im hungry what you got for me


smelt....

you gotta pay for shipping though


----------



## J-Lo (Feb 2, 2006)

Hey i heard your success with smelt so i went to the store and baught 2pounds of it and he hasnt touched it







oh well Joey'd if you want some more smelt i have some for sale


----------



## Dr Exum (Nov 6, 2004)

ttt, here we go again....

this damn fish .. if he wernt so special i would sell his ass...

so he has not eaten for 1 month again...

i have starved for a week tried to feed did water changes tried to feed ... and i have 3#'s of his special food that will now go to waste....


----------



## PaNo617 (Jan 31, 2005)

Dr Exum said:


> ttt, here we go again....
> 
> this damn fish .. if he wernt so special i would sell his ass...
> 
> ...


How often were you feeding him? Would he eat alot?

I wouldn't be too concerned if he looks healthy...these guys can go for a very long time without eating. At his size i'm sure he has plenty of fat storage and he won't starve himself to death unless he was sick, but that's a different story...

If you really want to get him to eat, get some Infantol (baby vitamins) and try presoaking his food in that. Use a good amount, not too much. My comp goes crazy for foods that are presoaked in that, compared to foods that aren't. It's pretty cheap and it's good for him. I've done this with fresh scallops and tilipia. I soaked them and let them sit for about an hour or so before freezing them so it can absorb...It's worth a shot.


----------



## KINGofKINGS (Jul 24, 2006)

id like to see a pic of that fish again exum... havent seen one in awhile! def one of my favorite rhoms---


----------



## Dr Exum (Nov 6, 2004)

PaNo617 said:


> ttt, here we go again....
> 
> this damn fish .. if he wernt so special i would sell his ass...
> 
> ...


How often were you feeding him? Would he eat alot?

I wouldn't be too concerned if he looks healthy...these guys can go for a very long time without eating. At his size i'm sure he has plenty of fat storage and he won't starve himself to death unless he was sick, but that's a different story...

If you really want to get him to eat, get some Infantol (baby vitamins) and try presoaking his food in that. Use a good amount, not too much. My comp goes crazy for foods that are presoaked in that, compared to foods that aren't. It's pretty cheap and it's good for him. I've done this with fresh scallops and tilipia. I soaked them and let them sit for about an hour or so before freezing them so it can absorb...It's worth a shot.
[/quote]

when he first started eating the smelt he would eat 1-1.5 whole fish per day or every other day... then i cut him back to 1/2 then well here we are.. he will eat plecos and any other living thing all day long...

i will try this baby vitamin..

pic: i just took some for ya....


----------



## Grosse Gurke (Jan 3, 2003)

I have a brandtii that will and has gone months without eating...refusing everything I have tried with the exception of live. He goes fricken balistic when anything is moving...but if it isnt moving...hes not interested. he will take the food in his mouth right off the bat...but then spits it out. He used to be fine and ate great....

First time this has happened to me with all the fish I have ever kept.


----------



## ICEE (Feb 3, 2007)

excellent looking huge rhomb i hope hell eat for u


----------



## Dr Exum (Nov 6, 2004)

Grosse Gurke said:


> I have a brandtii that will and has gone months without eating...refusing everything I have tried with the exception of live. He goes fricken balistic when anything is moving...but if it isnt moving...hes not interested. he will take the food in his mouth right off the bat...but then spits it out. He used to be fine and ate great....
> 
> First time this has happened to me with all the fish I have ever kept.


thats what's going on with my rhom also... 
what do you do about it?

what are the habbits of your big guy? (don't u have a large rhom?)


----------



## PaNo617 (Jan 31, 2005)

Any luck getting your rhom to eat?


----------

